# How To Read A Book



## Greg (Jan 1, 2007)

My wife just bought this book, written by Mortimer J. Adler, for me. So far I've only heard good things about it. Has anyone else here read this book? Has it made a difference in your reading?


----------



## Bondman (Jan 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> My wife just bought this book, written by Mortimer J. Adler, for me. So far I've only heard good things about it. Has anyone else here read this book? Has it made a difference in your reading?



This book is fantastic! It does indeed make a difference. Im only just now 50 pages in and I have learned a great deal. Buy a highlighter.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

See this thread: http://puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=16500


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> My wife just bought this book, written by Mortimer J. Adler, for me. So far I've only heard good things about it. Has anyone else here read this book? Has it made a difference in your reading?



It is a really great book... something I *wish* college students today were forced to read (if they could digest it).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> My wife just bought this book, written by Mortimer J. Adler, for me. So far I've only heard good things about it. Has anyone else here read this book? Has it made a difference in your reading?



Trivia for y 'all: (winner gets a piece of lemon-vanilla cake baked by my 6 year old daughter for my birthday - will be eaten by a proxy, though...)

Q: The co-author of that book was the subject of what 90's movie?


----------



## bookslover (Jan 1, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> It is a really great book... something I *wish* college students today were forced to read (if they could digest it).



Adler became a Christian when he was in his early 90s. It's never too late!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 1, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Trivia for y 'all: (winner gets a piece of lemon-vanilla cake baked by my 6 year old daughter for my birthday - will be eaten by a proxy, though...)
> 
> Q: The co-author of that book was the subject of what 90's movie?



Quiz Show (1994)

(although I confess, I was fed the answers by Wikipedia  )


----------



## caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Darn

...I could taste that _proxy cake too !_



ChristopherPaul said:


> Quiz Show (1994)
> 
> (although I confess, I was fed the answers by Wikipedia  )


----------



## caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Amen to that....!



bookslover said:


> Adler became a Christian when he was in his early 90s. It's never too late!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Quiz Show (1994)
> 
> (although I confess, I was fed the answers by Wikipedia  )



Those pesky lifelines...


----------



## Peter (Jan 1, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Adler became a Christian when he was in his early 90s. It's never too late!



Adler was a really fascinating man. I've also read his book Aristotle for Everybody and parts of How to think about the Great Ideas and I own the 54 vo Great Books set he helped edit, including the "Syntopicon" of the Great Ideas he compiled. Its intriguing to read the thoughts of a comtemporary Peripatetic!

Some great websites with stuff by Adler, about Adler and sharing the views of Adler are:


www.radicalacademy.com

http://www.thegreatideas.org/


----------

